
By how many flights should an airline overbook? - fny
http://corysimon.github.io/articles/by-how-many-flights-should-an-airline-overbook/
======
Zekio
Didn't have time to read it all, but wonder how much airlines make on the
people who can't get refunded their tickets even though the plane might be
full or just paid for a ticket without showing up

since this should change to math used for this

